# Mullet fishing with gold hook - video



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

video


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

hmm, no video link?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, that got me to looking and here's one, might be the one you tried posting? Either way, they make me wanna go mullet fishing now.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pretty cool thanks for (sharing) the post/video


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Ooops*

here it is


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Pretty incredible.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Wow. I've got to try that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The video says it is unavailable. My deceased paw n law took me mullet fishing with bream busters and gold hooks. We put a sinker on the end then had 3 gold hooks and put a small piece of white grub on each hook, then went to a baited hole. We use to do purty good down off Choctahatchee near the bay off Black Creek!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> The video says it is unavailable. My deceased paw n law took me mullet fishing with bream busters and gold hooks. We put a sinker on the end then had 3 gold hooks and put a small piece of white grub on each hook, then went to a baited hole. We use to do purty good down off Choctahatchee near the bay off Black Creek!


That's the exact same rig in the video except no bait on the hooks. Tried it again today but the bite was way off. Only 5 with the tiny gold hooks. A snatch boat next to us had 9 when we left. Will have to try the white grub trick

Today I did use a real small bit of methylaid color plastic on one hook. It got a lot of attention from LY's and pin fish so I took it off.



Will check on the video availability.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Mullet - gold hook video back on YouTube*

Video is back on YouTube.

https://youtu.be/CN_ZhPWz9Xs


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup that's it. ^^^ The original video was removed by the poster. I guess he relabeled/named it, because the original was "*Mullet fishing with gold hook". *Now it's "Catching Mullet with no bait". 

I guess I should have downloaded the original and then posted it. oh well, thats the same one ^^^ tho.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (May 18, 2018)

This one is unavailable Guys, Please check & make it correct that people can again enjoy this.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sophiagrace77 said:


> This one is unavailable Guys, Please check & make it correct that people can again enjoy this.



Working just fine here. Look at the one three posts down. The original doesn't work.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper.... Except we used small gold bream hooks with a tiny piece of white grub on it. Probably use a kernel of whole corn too. Heck that looks like where we use to fish too... Bait a hole with a croaker sack though...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Yepper.... Except we used small gold bream hooks with a tiny piece of white grub on it. Probably use a kernel of whole corn too. Heck that looks like where we use to fish too... Bait a hole with a croaker sack though...


Will let the weather settle a little and maybe Thursday I'll go practice with a little gold hook some more. This is something new for me. It's much different than snatching. My graphite ultra light crappie rods work well and don't break like when they do snatching.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For now it looks like mullet fishing is a waste of time. Friend at the hole yesterday afternoon for 4 hours and did not get a bite. No bait and no activity in the creek or bayou. Water high, muddy, and trash. Apparently all the fresh water has pushed the fish down the bay toward Destin.
Same water condition today, but we went on out in the bay and fished specks/reds. Got 3 nice keeper specks and lost a nice one. 
I think every charter and regular fisherman came to the bayou looking for bait. Have never seen so much boat activity in the area looking for bait.You could see boats way out in the bay headed to the bayou. 
Even the sea gulls and pelicans could not find food. We had 4 pelicans within 5 feet on the boat just sitting there looking at us for a handout. We didn't have any bait, just artificials. 
Maybe it will be a little better tomorrow, but I'm not looking to do much. Will be better than sitting at the house.


----------

